# Tom Ferguson's Dairy Half Pint MTC - Near Cherokee, NC



## Daisy Murphee (Apr 2, 2018)

My husband found this Tom Ferguson's Dairy TMC (Thatcher Mfg. Co.) half pint milk bottle in the woods behind our home in Bryson City, NC nearly 10 years ago. He said it looked as though the bottle had been dug up by some wild hogs. I do know there was a Tom Ferguson's Dairy, located along the Tuckaseegee River between Cherokee and Bryson City at the Cherokee sacred site of Kituwah aka Ferguson Fields. At the time we were living in Bryson City, the site was being used as a miniature airplane landing strip. I believe the land has since been returned to the Native American Cherokee Indian Tribe.

I have found a few other milk bottles online for a Ferguson Dairy in Waynesville, NC and surrounding areas, all within a 30 minute drive to Bryson City. Those bottles however, did not say "Tom Ferguson's Dairy" just "Ferguson Dairy". I would imagine they are all somehow related but cannot say for sure.

I was hoping someone might be able to tell me something about Tom Ferguson or the dairy. I have searched everywhere and can find no information other than what I already know.

Also - would it be worth trying to sell the bottle if it is stained from the iron in the dirt with chips on the bottom? There is also a "near chip" at the top of the bottle.

** I am posting this in BEFORE 1900 because the mould seam does not appear to go through the lip of the bottle (as recommended). With that said, the TMC logo would appear to be c1923 to 1950s (as discovered through my research).  If I am posting to the incorrect forum, please let me know and I will move the post to the correct forum.

Thank You.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 2, 2018)

Unfortunately it's quite difficult to find information about milk bottles because there are just so many of them and a lot were quite short-lived.  They generally are not very well-documented on the internet.  Your best bet would be trying to find a local collector, or asking the local historical society or something like that.  This might be your Tom Ferguson, hard to say for sure: https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/91849920

Whether or not you could sell it would depend on how rare it is and how many people collect bottles from your area.  It's hard to say with milk bottles, two similar bottles can have vastly different prices depending on local demand.  You might be able to clean the staining off with something abrasive like a scouring pad.

The thing with the seam going above the lip doesn't apply to milk bottles.  They were often made in a different way that means even if it was made in an automatic machine the seam still won't go over the lip.  Your 1923 to 1950s date is correct.  There's likely a two-digit code signifying what year it was made somewhere on the bottle, possibly 1937 although with milk bottles I see it more often on the heel.  I think 37 may be a mold number instead.


----------



## Daisy Murphee (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you so much for the useful information and the link to Tom Ferguson. I believe that is most likely my Tom Ferguson. I looked again at the bottle and there is a 37 in a circle in the center of the base. There is also a 7 (above the 37 along the upper edge of the base (sorry, I do not know the terminology) and an S at the lower edge (below the 37). I read that the 7 is possibly a plant number - again, no clue. I have moved away from Bryson City and am now 3 hours away. I suppose a local collector may still be able to tell me something. I will try to find one.

Thanks Again!

** I do not know how to move this post to the correct place. Maybe the moderator can do that for me? I apologize for posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## rtart1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Daisy Murphee said:


> Thank you so much for the useful information and the link to Tom Ferguson. I believe that is most likely my Tom Ferguson. I looked again at the bottle and there is a 37 in a circle in the center of the base. There is also a 7 (above the 37 along the upper edge of the base (sorry, I do not know the terminology) and an S at the lower edge (below the 37). I read that the 7 is possibly a plant number - again, no clue. I have moved away from Bryson City and am now 3 hours away. I suppose a local collector may still be able to tell me something. I will try to find one.
> 
> Thanks Again!
> 
> ** I do not know how to move this post to the correct place. Maybe the moderator can do that for me? I apologize for posting in the wrong forum.


while I know absolutely nothing about the Tom Ferguson milk bottle you have I can tell you there is a prominent family named Ferguson still in Cherokee and Whittier... you might try reaching out it to them to get some clarification. I lived there years ago and remember the Ferguson family owned a lot of land just off the Qualla Boundary (Cherokee Indian Reservation).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Murphee (Apr 5, 2018)

Sorry so late in responding rtart1. Thanks for the information. We have moved away from Western North Carolina and are now down east. However, we do still have friends there and they are asking around for us. Your information is useful.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Augusta GA (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm just a novice, but I would try soaking the bottle in a solution of water and powdered Barkeepers Friend, which is probably available at your local discount store.  I have cleaned many glass insulators and bottles with it.  I soak them for a day or two, and in some cases, for several days as needed.  I stir the solution periodically, as it tends to settle at the bottom.  I am curious as to the results you would have with the staining.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 6, 2018)

A day in muriatic acid should do the trick as well.  Neat embossing!


----------



## Daisy Murphee (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I will most likely not worry about cleaning the bottle unless I can figure out if it is worth selling. If not, we will probably keep it as it is with the dirt from our old house. It feels a little sentimental.

Thanks!


----------



## bolro02 (May 21, 2019)

Daisy, My Father, Grandfather and Uncle all worked for a dairy in Waynesville NC. The owners name was Boone Ferugson. This could possibly be a bottle from their dairy. There is one surviving daughter of Boone. Her name is "Margaret Shelton". She has an account on Facebook and still lives in Waynesville. She is 83 years old if she were to perhaps look at the picture she might be able to tell you if it from her Fathers Dairy.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (May 23, 2019)

Hi Daisy. Where Down East did you move to? I'm in Wilm.


----------



## Daisy Murphee (Jun 6, 2019)

*Thank You!*



bolro02 said:


> Daisy, My Father, Grandfather and Uncle all worked for a dairy in Waynesville NC. The owners name was Boone Ferugson. This could possibly be a bottle from their dairy. There is one surviving daughter of Boone. Her name is "Margaret Shelton". She has an account on Facebook and still lives in Waynesville. She is 83 years old if she were to perhaps look at the picture she might be able to tell you if it from her Fathers Dairy.



Thank you for the information and I am so sorry for the delay. I had given up on a response and stopped checking this email.

I will check Margaret's Facebook.

Thanks Again!


----------

